# Arundel, West Sussex



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Has anyone got any ideas for an overnight in the Arundel area 
Wild camping, off road layby or other free location. for this weekend

PM me if you want to keep your best locations exclusive 

Allan


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

There is a large car park near the castle. Last time I went there were no height restrictions but of course that may have changed by now.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

That's Ok Allan. Don't mind it being public  . I've seen vans park overnight in Mill Road - by the river bridge in the centre of town, go towards the castle entrance; there's a car park (official - run by the Duke) on the right, but they shut it up a t night. Mill Road goes all the way down the tree lined avenue, and it's free parking on the right hand side. If you go over the bridge at the end of the tree'd bit, and past the lake & lodge house on the left, there are some spaces tucked away to park up on the right hand side (before the wildfowl trust entrance). If you go on a bit further, there's the Black Rabbit pub / restaurant - you may be able to overnight in their car park if you ask nicely & buy a meal.
There's some good restaurants & pubs in Arundel - we like Butlers & The Muse - both in Tarrant st. 

good luck


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

zulurita said:


> There is a large car park near the castle. Last time I went there were no height restrictions but of course that may have changed by now.


that's the one I mentioned above, Rita, and they have barriers on it, but it's open all day, for coach access. The council car park (swimming pool) is barriered now, but there's a council one at the back of Tarrant St (Behind the Swan) without barriers, but bays are small. Arun DC put notices on all their car parks "no cooking & overenight sleeping", as if that would stop the "travellers". :roll:


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Thanks*

Bognormike said "If you go over the bridge at the end of the tree'd bit, and past the lake & lodge house on the left, there are some spaces tucked away to park up on the right hand side "

We have just come back from two great nights there and during the day time we parked up closer to Arundel town still in Mill Road.

We spent money in the Co-op shop the Fish and Chip shop and a local pub.
We had a great time and the weather was lovely for this time of year.

Thanks to Arundel and thanks to Bognormike and Zulurita

Allan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

That's nice to know, Allan. As i said before, nice town, Arundel


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad you had a good week-end Allan.


----------

